# 15 pc Carbide tipped router bit set, $24



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Amazon.com: MLCS 8377 Router Bit Set with Carbide tipped, 1/2-Inch Shank, 15-Piece: Home Improvement


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Not bad for $26.32


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

Um, price went up to $40. I already have all these bits anyway, but a deal is a deal!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

HF has a set for $29.99. 
get a 20% off flyer coupon and you're in like Flynn.


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd be wary of HF's bits - they tend to burn the wood and dull quickly. I killed a 1/4" straight bit doing just a few mortises before I switched to a solid carbide upcut spiral bit (on sale at Sears for $10...should have bought 3 of them).


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I've not had that problem. 
I buy the coated life time brand bits though. ( blue ones ) 
Not the guided 5 piece set. With those I have burnt a lot of wood. 

The Lifetime carbide tipped stay sharp for me and don't burn. Just make sure you are running them at or near the correct speed for what your cutting and the bit diameter. That's KEY with any bit set though.


----------

